# One from down under



## Chaff1977 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cyclops pedal car my father passed down to me recently. Only really missing the windscreen


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 15, 2016)

That car would really clean up nicely if you decided to restore it. The pedal cars from back then had a lot of nice details to them. Thanks for sharing the photo.

Dave


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 16, 2016)

Very cool pedal car. Looks to be a 1930's by the fenders. Looks like it just needs some tires to get it up and running.


----------



## Chaff1977 (Oct 16, 2016)

1938 Cyclops Chrysler. Needs a windscreen and a couple of tyres but otherwise complete


----------



## Vintage Pedal Cars (Oct 20, 2016)

Chaff1977 said:


> 1938 Cyclops Chrysler. Needs a windscreen and a couple of tyres but otherwise complete



Hey Chaff1977,
Love this car. If you ever decided to part with it I'd pay $2500.


----------



## stoney (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow, great looking pedal car. I always like to see pedal cars from other countries.


----------



## Chaff1977 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks guys, I love it. 
Not for sale sorry, I am the 3rd generation to own this so it is staying in the family.


----------



## Vintage Pedal Cars (Oct 20, 2016)

Chaff1977 said:


> Thanks guys, I love it.
> Not for sale sorry, I am the 3rd generation to own this so it is staying in the family.



Fair enough.


----------



## Vintage Pedal Cars (Oct 20, 2016)

Vintage Pedal Cars said:


> Fair enough.



Does the car have a handbrake on the inside?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 21, 2016)

beautiful car, one that fancy most certainly had hubcaps also











https://www.facebook.com/pedalcarpa...8679062852327/209445962775637/?type=3&theater


----------



## Chaff1977 (Oct 25, 2016)

Vintage Pedal Cars said:


> Does the car have a handbrake on the inside?



Yeah mate it does have a handbrake.....


----------



## Chaff1977 (Oct 25, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> beautiful car, one that fancy most certainly had hubcaps also
> 
> View attachment 373206
> 
> ...



Yep, I have the hubcaps for it. A complete set...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 25, 2016)

Chaff1977 said:


> Yep, I have the hubcaps for it. A complete set...



that's good. I'd hate to have to hunt for a set of them


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2016)

better get busy....


----------

